# Aquarium gardens 10% off discount



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh why did I look with the expense of Christmas I can't be buying any more plants. :bored:

USE CODE: NEWYEAR10 

No no I mustn't 

Since I purchased plants from them my aquarium has looked amazing, I won't buy from elsewhere now. Pretty plants are nearly as good as pretty fish.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Doh, i just ordered a load of plants from them a couple of weeks ago! On the plus side, my new tank is now planted, cycled and ready for fish - hoping to place my fish order tomorrow to arrive on tue, so I'll be all stocked up in time for Christmas


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

NaomiM said:


> Doh, i just ordered a load of plants from them a couple of weeks ago! On the plus side, my new tank is now planted, cycled and ready for fish - hoping to place my fish order tomorrow to arrive on tue, so I'll be all stocked up in time for Christmas


Oh pictures of the new tank I love a nicely planted tank.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 5, 2010)

NaomiM said:


> Doh, i just ordered a load of plants from them a couple of weeks ago! On the plus side, my new tank is now planted, cycled and ready for fish - hoping to place my fish order tomorrow to arrive on tue, so I'll be all stocked up in time for Christmas


yes, yes, pictures please.

After 2 months of keeping my first aquarium, I'm already considering buying a 2nd one Fish keeping can be addictive. 
I think it's a perfect hobby for me combining plants, animals, biology and chemistry.
I promised myself that I'll wait until October/November 2015 and if I'm still so enthusiastic (and my house redecoration is finished) I'll start a tetrarium dedicated to tetra species. In the meantime, I can do some more reading...


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Ooh, thanks for that, I've just placed an order with them 

Going to try growing plants in the goldfish tank again, after they destroyed the last lot I put in there...


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Picklelily said:


> Oh pictures of the new tank I love a nicely planted tank.


There's one in the gallery section 

Fish arriving tomorrow hopefully, so will get another pic then!


----------

